

The garbage that could kill the human race - msegal
https://medium.com/matter/the-terrifying-true-story-of-the-garbage-that-could-kill-the-whole-human-race-b17eebd6d54

======
henryw
One takeaway point that I got:

Plastics, degraded to fine grains in the ocean, are consumed by as much as 50%
of salt-water fish. Humans who eat the fish are suspected to experience the
negative side effects of higher estrogen levels induced by the plastics.

[https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/955/1*sdiSfUh0sAkP...](https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/955/1*sdiSfUh0sAkPCkcqvQ6OYQ%402x.png)

------
dang
Can anyone suggest an accurate, neutral title?

Edit: Users have flagged this, so it doesn't really matter.

~~~
ars
Yah, no kidding. That title is serious link bait, especially because it's not
in slightest supported by the article.

I know HN has a policy of letting the article choose its own title, but I
think they should make an exception here.

~~~
dang
The policy is to keep the article's title unless it is misleading or linkbait.
Double when it's both.

